# Can't get any AP scan results



## giwrg98 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a laptop with a BCM4312 chip. I use the bwn driver and I do not get any results, neither with `# ifconfig wlan0 up list scan` nor with `# ifconfig wlan0 up scan`

Here are my configuration files:

/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="FreeBSD"
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
gnome_enable="YES"

#network settings
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_u4_ucode_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf written by wifimgr(8)
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
        ssid="MySSID"
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        psk="MyPassword"
}
```

And this is the output of `ifconfig`:

```
msk0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8010a<TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:26:55:c9:86:96
        inet 192.168.1.8 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flowcontrol,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
bwn0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 0c:60:76:70:b3:b4
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
        status: associated
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 0c:60:76:70:b3:b4
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
        country US authmode WPA1+WPA2/802.11i privacy OFF txpower 30 bmiss 7
        scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7
        roam:rate 1 wme roaming MANUAL bintval 0
```

I have read this thread, but I although I compiled added net/bwn-firmware-kmod as it says in bwn(4), I can't get any scan results.

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## vanessa (Sep 10, 2013)

What output do you get from the scan? Any error messages? Does the driver load without complaints?


----------

